# Buying SX Os using Paypal or Ideal



## GGMerlin (Jul 10, 2018)

I want to buy sx os using either paypal or ideal, but i havent really seen any site that uses any of them.
Considering i dont have a credit card, is there a site where i can use any of these?


----------



## scroeffie (Jul 10, 2018)

ik heb bij deze gekocht met paypal wel preorder https://www.hitechricambi.com/nintendo/nintendo-switch/modding/xecuter-sx-pro-preordine.html


----------



## APartOfMe (Jul 10, 2018)

I used PayPal on switchsx.com, but idk about their stock rn


----------



## GGMerlin (Jul 10, 2018)

scroeffie said:


> ik heb bij deze gekocht met paypal wel preorder


Ah nee bedankt, zoek geen sx pro maar gewoon sx.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



epickid37 said:


> I used PayPal on switchsx, but idk about their stock rn


Its in stock but i dont know how to buy it


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 10, 2018)

It's always weird seeing a foreign language that has a germanic root and seeing words that I recognize but don't fully understand lol


----------



## Hayato213 (Jul 10, 2018)

scroeffie said:


> ik heb bij deze gekocht met paypal wel preorder https://www.hitechricambi.com/nintendo/nintendo-switch/modding/xecuter-sx-pro-preordine.html



It is an English speaking site guys.


----------



## GGMerlin (Jul 10, 2018)

Hayato213 said:


> It is an English speaking site guys.


Whoops, sorry.


----------



## ohjk (Jul 10, 2018)

just bought from sxflashcard on sunday and had my code within 15 minutes.  use SX2018 for $2 off


----------



## jolly1991 (Jul 10, 2018)

I bought my license on https://www.hitechricambi.com/xecuter-sx-os.html € 5 discount with WHATSAPPOS coupon. Received in less than 5 minutes


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 10, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It's always weird seeing a foreign language that has a germanic root and seeing words that I recognize but don't fully understand lol


Well, you ARE under a rock after all


----------



## Rhapsody (Jul 10, 2018)

ohjk said:


> just bought from sxflashcard on sunday and had my code within 15 minutes.  use SX2018 for $2 off



Replying to confirm, myself and someone else on the SwitchHaxing Discord also bought from this site via PayPal and got our codes within 10-15 minutes.


----------



## mezz0 (Jul 10, 2018)

Same experience as above with  https://www.hitechricambi.com/
Ordered 5 mins ago, payed with paypal and got my key almost instantly.


----------



## astrojs (Jul 10, 2018)

I've got one code to sell (it was sent to me after 21 day of battle with the re-seller - TX team finally helped). I can accept PayPal payment. If anybody's interested, PM me.


----------



## GGMerlin (Jul 11, 2018)

Bought one from sxflashcard, got my code in 15 min. Thanks!


----------



## quot1990 (Jul 12, 2018)

I buy SX OS from miii.it and the best, sending immediate code


----------



## JonoX (Jul 12, 2018)

https://appledrunk.net/ has them in stock again. They deliver within 5 minutes to an hour of ordering now.


----------



## Bulletsmoke (Jul 14, 2018)

Went with digitopz as they had the cheapest OS price ($27) and accepted paypal. Got my code within 24 hours and it worked fine.


----------

